# 2003 Nissan Pathfinder how to add Bluetooth...



## erhard (May 27, 2008)

Hi I have a 2003 Nissan Pathfinder with stock Bose radio. It has the 6 CD Changer in the 2 din unit and is sat ready. I was looking to see if I could add Bluetooth and be able to play music and do phone calls thought it... 
Any suggestions on how to do it? 
Thanks


----------



## erhard (May 27, 2008)

OK So I am still looking to add bluetooth to by head unit, I have been looking around and I found this by Grom,

Nissan Infiniti USB Android iPod iPhone Bluetooth AUX car kit(GROM-USB2P-NIS02)
AUX-IN 3.5mm audio and 5V USB Charging cable , 5FT(Cable-35USB)
GROM In-Car Bluetooth Extension for USB2P, AUX3 and MST3P(Wireless-BTD)

Has anyone tried it? Just wondering.

Right now I added an Aux-in with a AAI-NIS2 and it works, but I would like the bluetooth.


----------

